# Rockler Dust Right Stretchy hose or NOT?



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I am about to order some goodies from Rockler and I wonder if you guys have used the expandable hose that retracts for storage. They advertise it to expand somewhere in the 7 times it's original length and return.

It's not cheap but it might be worth it if it works. I plan on using this particular hose as a gigantic shop vac hose for keeping the place nice and neat. I do plan on using it with a separator can to save the impeller.

The only dust hose I have now is a 3' section that came with the DC. Too short to use at all so the sawdust flys for now.

Really need to order this stuff and I have put it off since Christmas...

What'cha think? Gimmick or greatness?

TIA

Scott


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a note.......have in the past order'd name brand 4","higher" quality DC flex-hose off the 'bay.Apparently the stuff was either way old or not as advertised..........it just keeps splitten/crackin?But hey,it was cheap....haha.BW


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't mind things breaking if they were cheap......Just don't want to be buying "the bestest ever" and same old story. You know?

Nobody has any of this stuff? Perhaps I will be the guinea pig?:blink:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man, I recently was looking for a dust collection hose on the internet. I checked ebay and copped on a sweeeet deal. The dust hose from rockler is really nice, I was gonna get that, but I figured there's gotta be a better deal some where for the same thing. I purchased a Hose, 4" in Dia. 50 feet long, for only 50 dollars, including Shipping. So basically I paid a dollar per foot. It seems like the same stuff, and I got a larger distance of Hose, even though I don't use it all, still nice to have in case you change your shop around :]
So just look on the Netz! You'll find something.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I went ahead and ordered that one from Rockler. I figured I would put it off again and forget again and be pissed I still can't use my DC. Will let ya know how it works. 

Be safe.

Scott


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, 
After using the DC hose (stretchy hose from Rockler) I am thinking it would be just as well to use the not retracting hose. This is very well made and feels sturdy, but it doesn't really seem to retract. I guess if it was constantly trying to it would pull the chip collection can over and be hard to move around. 

If it was completely disconnected and laying on the floor it would probably slinky back up to the original length but I don't plan on using it that way.

I wouldn't mind having a slip handle on both ends to be able to connect it easily but I am not sure how much vac I would lose by doing so.

I also bought the dust right master system with the diff heads to sweep up the shop floor and clean the machines. It may be my DC is underpowered but it seems like a head with a more narrow intake design would have greater (more focused) suction and velocity. Kinda like using the "cranny tool" on a vac in the house. This DC moves a lot of air but through too big of a hole to use as a sweeper.

Anyway, that is my take on it.

Dust Right stretchy hose..... Take it or leave it. Wouldn't pay more to have it in the future.

Any feedback is always enjoyed.

Scott


----------



## CheezyRiderAZ (Feb 22, 2020)

*Dust Right Retractable Hose*

I know this is an OLD thread but......


I have the 4" retracting hose from Rockler.
It's pretty sturdy and looks good all Rockler blue and stuff.
The retracting idea is good in theory but the hose tries to retract when I turn on the DC and it starts sucking up any chips or sawdust. 

Not too much of a problem if my connections are tight and fittings are mounted down to the machine I'm using.

It's almost unusable with the floor vac attachement. It's a workout pulling the hose back out with every stroke across the floor and anything not mounted or nailed down that's near the hose when it retracts is gonna get knocked over.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Another vote against the expandable hose, I have the smaller hose for sanders, suction from the vac causes it to draw in, total pain. I ordered the standard hose within a day after getting the expandable hose.


----------

